# Pretty Blue Tutorial [VERY Pic Heavy]



## XsMom21 (Jan 29, 2007)

This is only my second tutorial, so any constructive feedback is greatly appreciated!

Here's the look we'll end up with.







All you need for this are:

Your choice brand of four e/s colors:
    A light blue matte color
    A medium blue matte color
    A dark blue with some shimmer color
    A champagne highlight color with some shimmer
Dark blue eyeliner of your choice
Black eyeliner of your choice
Black mascara



























Ok... Getting started. Do your normal face routine: foundation, concealer, etc. You can do your blush now if you prefer (I do).

Start by taking the light blue and applying to the inner corner.







Don't worry about messiness or anything like that right now. I have a trick for that later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, apply the second, slightly darker blue onto the middle of the eye. Don't put it up too high. What I do is pat the color onto the curvature of my eye (you can feel the roundness of your eyeball, but don't press too hard).










Blend slightly into the lighter color:






Now apply your third blue, the dark one. You're going to want to apply this to the outer V and slightly above the med shade of blue. I have shown it unblended here, so that you can see the placement. As with before, try to use your eye contour to your advantage. I try to balance the sponge or brush on the top of my eyeball, following the shape. IMO, this leads to a more natural shadow.






Now, blended.






Now it's time for clean-up. Take a Q-Tip and rest it gently on your brow bone. Following your bone, apply slight pressure to the head of the Q-Tip to remove any unwanted color. 






Now do the same on the bottom, and side, slightly spinning the Q-tip to make a suble sweep of the color, not a horrible line.






After you're done, it should look like this:






Now apply your highlight to the brow bone, and blend. I used a basic make-up sponge to do this.






When finished:






Take your eyeliner and line the outer half of your lashes, flicking upward at the end. Fill in the wing.






Now take an angled eyeliner brush, dab it in the dark blue you used and blend into the eyeliner. Make a line from the center to the inner eye, making it smaller as you go. Adjust wing as desired, and line lower lashes with dark blue from outer to mid eye, then blend in the middle blue to the inner corner (I always drag a Q-Tip over it after I do it to make the line a bit smaller and smudgier)






Add black mascara to upper waterline, blending into the lashes as you go. Add mascara and this is what you'll have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Jan 29, 2007)

great job! the blues really suit you


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nicely done! Blues do suit you indeed!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 30, 2007)

very nice 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ben (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, great tut!


----------



## linkas (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks 4 the tut!! Very angelical, wow!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful!  Great tutorial!  I love that shade of blue, it reminds me of comfy jeans


----------



## lsperry (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, girl! This is simply beautiful. Great tut!


----------



## pink_candy (Jan 30, 2007)

well done!!
Thanks!! i luv it.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

blues look awesome on you! great tut!!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 8, 2007)

So pretty! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it. That was great and very thorough and informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look great in blues


----------



## lvgz (Feb 8, 2007)

that blue e/l is hot, may i ask what e/s you put over it and what brand e/l it is?


----------



## joraye (Feb 9, 2007)

cute! i have royal wink fluidline i think i might try this with.....


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_that blue e/l is hot, may i ask what e/s you put over it and what brand e/l it is?_

 
The eyeliner is wet and wild, and I used some old colors from a palette, so I couldn't tell you the name of the color. I used both the second and third blues listed up there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps.


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

really cute tut! i can totally use these guidelines for other colors =]]


----------



## Ciara (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks for the tut...
i like the Q-tip clean up tip.
Blue looks great on you.
i will def try it myself.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice!
I think I'll try to recreate this once I can get the makeup for it <3

Great Job!
No constructive criticsim that I can think of now...


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## rth89 (Nov 7, 2007)

this is soooo pretty...and u have a great camera btw.


----------



## Briar (Nov 8, 2007)

Great Tut and the q-tip tip is a winner!


----------

